# Huntin' Time Expo in G.R.



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

The huntin' time expo is next weekend (16,17 & 18th) I hope I see some of you guys down at this one. 

------------------
Mike


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

When and where? I would love to be there!!

------------------
ONE shot, ONE kill..No excuses, no exceptions EVER!!


----------



## DodgeDad (Jan 31, 2001)

Gonna have to see whats cookin with the Mrs's first, but barring any plans unknown to me for Saturday, Me and my oldest boy might find our way over.

[This message has been edited by DodgeDad (edited 02-12-2001).]


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

Hunter333,
the Huntin'Time Expo starts this Friday afternoon and runs through Sunday afternoon at the Ford Fieldhouse in Grand Rapids.


----------



## pegasus (Jan 31, 2001)

The show hours are :
Friday - 5 PM to 9 PM
Saturday - 9 AM to 6 PM
Sunday - 10 AM to 5 PM

I will be going. Probably either Friday Night or Sunday morning.

Here are some general directions to the Ford Fieldhouse.
DIRECTIONS TO THE FORD FIELDHOUSE 

FROM DETROIT: TAKE 96 THROUGH LANSING INTO GRAND RAPIDS. AS YOU ENTER GR, TAKE 196 GERALD R. FORD FREEWAY. EXIT ON COLLEGE STREET, TURN LEFT. GO THROUGH 2 LIGHTS, AT THE THIRD (LYON ST.) TURN RIGHT. GO DOWN ABOUT 1 MILE, WE'RE LOCATED AT 111 LYON ON THE LEFT. 

FROM JACKSON: TAKE 127 NORTH TO 96, THEN FOLLOW DIRECTION FROM DETROIT. 

FROM KALAMAZOO: FOLLOW 131 NORTH TO GRAND RAPIDS. AS YOU ENTER GR, TAKE 196 (EAST) GERALD R. FORD FREEWAY. EXIT ON COLLEGE ST. TURN RIGHT. YOU WILL GO PAST ONE LIGHT, ON THE SECOND, LYON STREET, TURN RIGHT. FOLLOW DOWN FOR ABOUT 1-MILE, WE'LL BE ON YOUR LEFT, 111 LYON. 

FROM BATTLE CREEK: TAKE 94 WEST TO 131 NORTH. THEN FOLLOW DIRECTIONS FOR KALAMAZOO. 

FROM BENTON HARBOR/ST. JOSEPH/HOLLAND: TAKE 196 ALL THE WAY TO GRAND RAPIDS. EXIT ON COLLEGE STREET AND TURN RIGHT. YOU WILL GO THROUGH ONE LIGHT, ON THE SECOND (LYON STREET) TURN RIGHT. GO DOWN ABOUT ONE MILE, WE ARE LOCATED ON YOUR LEFT, AT 111 LYON ST. 

FROM CHICAGO: TAKE 80/90 OUT OF CHICAGO TO 94 EAST. TAKE 94 TO 196. THEN FOLLOW DIRECTIONS FOR BENTON HARBOR. 

FROM MUSKEGON: TAKE 96 EAST TO 131. FOLLOW 131 SOUTH TO GERALD R. FORD FREEWAY TO 196 EAST. THEN FOLLOW DIRECTIONS FOR BENTON HARBOR. 


------------------
"The greatest thrill you can offer a child is to take them hunting"

[This message has been edited by pegasus (edited 02-12-2001).]

[This message has been edited by pegasus (edited 02-12-2001).]


----------

